

Ask HN: What first aid classes would you recommend? - hartleybrody

Yesterday's attacks in Boston highlighted just how much civilian first responders can help in a mass injury situation.<p>As a lifeguard for four years, I went through a lot of first aid drills and training a few summers ago. Recently, I took an American Red Cross first aid refresher course and found their curriculum to be a bit lacking. It touched on a number of subjects very briefly without providing much depth for someone who might be learning CPR for the first time.<p>Are there other courses that do a better job of providing both comprehensive and also in-depth first aid training?
======
pramit
<http://basicversity.com/quiz/first-aid-basics>
<http://basicversity.com/quiz/first-aid-vocab>

